# fighting fuzz algae?



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

In my 75 gallon i have a good case of fuzz algae occuring. Never experienced this kind of algae.. kind of intersting stuff, it's like.. slimy algae, cannot pull it off the driftwood or else it goes into a million pieces, very fragile.

looks like this pretty much exactly, same amount:










My otto's dont seem to touch it, wondering who has fought this stuff and what type of fish would actually eat it (for sure) lol. I know what type of algae eaters there are, just want to know what type actually eat this.

I know the problem, but cannot really cure it until i get more plants to suck up extra nutrients, already dosing less, and cut lights back.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had that problem in my 15 gallon when I had to leave for 2 weeks and my wife wouldn't dose. I ended up having to trim it all back and double dosing Excel and still had a bit. I never had this problem when I had Amanos. The problem started when my Amanos were all killed (not eaten) by my Emperor tetras.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

You may not want do this, but I had this problem too, so I set up a shrimp tank seperate from my planted tank, so now I just swap plants out when they get a little to fuzzy. 

Hope that helps


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

The only time I had fuzz algae was when my 10 gallon housing tank got overrun by crypt (taken over 2/3 of the tank) and the tank became CO2 deficient under high light I had approx 2 wpg HOT5 4" away from the tank. 

Tank took a turn for the worse when all the crypts melted. Had a huge outbreak of staghorn/cladophora, bba that I could not eradicate without doing a complete tear down.

You can add a lot of inorganic nutrients (non ammonia base) and will not get any algae..

about 6 years ago, I knew a guy name Justin..

He ran his 75g planted with 6x 55 watt PC. Goes through a 5lb bottle of CO2 in a month and dosing non stop. Mine you.. his ludwigia sp. 'cuba' grew 3-4" in a week.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

guarantee a school of 10 amanos will decimate that in 3 days... I seen what they did to a newly set up tank with bad hair algae the stuff was so thick it covered the ground in a 1inch mat. 

I saw 6 eat it in 3, there was none left! although your tank is bigger so 10 should be good, dont feed them starve the amanos in a seperate container for a few days then put them in and watch them eat it all!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

amanos are awesome for getting rid of algae


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure about this, but I think even any of the other algae eating shrimp like cherries would get rid of that stuff. If not, there's always metricide/excel...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Figured out that this stuff easily is sucked up through a syphon vac. I bought 6 amano shrimp to see if they would keep it at bay for the time being. Maybe i'll get a bristlenose so i have a good cleaning crew


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a tankful of bristlenose and they never touched the stuff.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Its kind of mean but the trick is for the amanos to be hungry, I didnt believe it atfirst aswell until I saw with my own eyes...

I am going to keep amanos in a breeder box and keep them hungry so when I release them they go nuts. 

the problem with amanos is they are much bigger than crs or other types so they can bully their way in the tank and steal all the food. thats why they never touch algae after some time....if I had steak and lobster I would say forget the salad too!


----------

